# How many Otos??



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a 29 Gallon tank with some tetras an appistogramma Cac. and 2 Bolivian Rams. It is fairly well planted and I intend on adding more. I am injecting C02 and am getting roughly 2 watts per gallon. How many Ottos would be sufficient to keep algae in check? I'm sure this question requires further description of my tank but roughly speaking how many Ottos would be good to control a 29 gallon tank?

thanks!


----------



## msc (Mar 10, 2008)

I have 4 in a 20 long same foot print. thy do fine with a wafer here and there. a fat otto is a happy one


----------



## Minsc (Jul 9, 2006)

You could do 4-6 otos to give them a bit of company. Make sure to feed them algae wafers and some veggies from time to time.


----------



## DrewWoodside (Apr 1, 2008)

Can any algae eater live exclusively on Algae? I'd really like to have no more than 3 or 4 cause I have tetras dwarves and plan on keeping 2 corys as well.


----------



## Bugman (Jan 7, 2008)

They don't get very big at all so they won't big a big addition to your bioload. I have 5 in my 26 bow.

I don't put algae wafers in any of my tanks and they are all fat and happy.


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

I have 3 Otos and a Betta in my 5.5g tank and everyone is fat and happy. They add very little to the bioload as they are so small. They don't like to be alone though so I keep mine in a minimum of trios.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

DrewWoodside said:


> Can any algae eater live exclusively on Algae? I'd really like to have no more than 3 or 4 cause I have tetras dwarves and plan on keeping 2 corys as well.


Check out www.otocinclus.com, it's a great site.

And I agree, IMO 4-6 would be a perfect number for a 29gal.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

I have 5 in my 15g. And no, a regular aquarium has never enough algae to sustain otos in the long term.


----------



## SpeedEuphoria (Aug 5, 2008)

I have 4 in my 55G and they are happy.


----------



## LiquidEric (Jan 16, 2004)

*I would try 3*

I find one per ten gallons works pretty well. I had three in my 29 gallon for a long time. I lost one and the other two were in there for years without algae wafers, but it was a high light tank. You could maybe put in one wafer a week to make sure they got enough.


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

Otos should not be kept alone, though.


----------

